# Jerarquía Digital Plesiócrona



## jpc697 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alguien tiene informacion o aplicacion de esta tecnologia en las redes de telecomunicaciones, me sirviria mucho


----------



## J2C (Jun 15, 2011)

Jpc697

Pues se un poco mas especifico, *Jerarquía Digital Plesiócrona* (PDH) fue el comienzo de la transmisión digital, desde hace unos 15/16 años predomina la transmisión en formato *SDH* (Jerarquía Digital Sincronica).

Conozco de ambas tanto sobre Fibra Optica como sobre RadioEnlaces de MicroOndas, quedo a tu disposición para ayudarte.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jpc697 (Jun 15, 2011)

mira necesito hacer una exposicion respecto al tema de PDH y estoy recopilando esa informacion, toda la q pueda recibir es bienvenida, si tienes algo que se este ocupando o se aplicando en la actualidad me seria de gran ayuda, alguna tecnologia nueva, con PDH, etc. 
Me sirven amabas q mencionan con respecto a fibra optica o radio enlaces
espero tu ayuda.


----------



## olimpia09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Aqui hay unos links que pueden ayudarte lo unico es que estan en ingles http://www.telematica.polito.it/mellia/corsi/07-08/reti_ottiche_master/2-RO-PDH-SONET-SDH.pdf


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2011)

Jpc697

Te adjunto una copia en castellano de la Recomendación G.703 de ITU-T que es la que especifica las Interfaces Digitales Jerarquicas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jpc697 (Jun 20, 2011)

J2C o olimpia09.....no tienes algo donde explique lo basico, o el funcionamiento, con algunas imagenes o algo explicativo?
saludos


----------



## J2C (Jun 22, 2011)

Jcp697

Lamento decirte que no tengo nada en mi casa, todo eso lo vi en el trabajo que tenia en los 90's, hace 20 años ya. Pero busca por Internet que tiene que haber muchisimo disponible al respecto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jor1703 (Jul 11, 2011)

hola jcp697.

Mira este documento adjunto.


----------



## astr0b0y (Ago 9, 2011)

pdh..en la practica en las redes se usan los E1 para interconexiones...investiga los E1.


----------



## jpc697 (Ago 11, 2011)

gracias jor1703, me sirvio mucho ese documento, cualquier otra cosa q tengas es bienvenida


----------

